# Why is she doing this?



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Hi!
I have a question, Tiny is doing something but I have no idea why she is doing it. School has started and I have so much stress and it is so difficult. I am so tired, sometimes I (almost) fall asleep when I come home. When I am laying in my bed on my side or with my eyes closed, I hear Tiny chirp next to me. If I do not respond, Tiny flies on my shoulder or on my head (sometimes nose when I am lying on my back) and she starts preening me. She also makes sweet noises. When she is finished, she flies back to her favorite perch. It's soo cute. I don't want to fall asleep but it's so hard not to. Tiny was also very tender to me while I was not feeling well 2 week ago. Do birds know if their boss is not feeling well? She didn't try to steal my food (she always tries to steal my food) and she didn't want to leave my side. She flew so many times on my nose and started preening my face. It was so cute and sweet. But why is she so sweet when I almost fall asleep?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aww, so sweet!  Many times, animals including birds, are very in tune with their owners. You are very fortunate to have a loving little friend .

I know when we’re tired it’s very hard to stay awake, but for Tiny’s safety, please make sure you put her in her cage if you think you might drift off.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to be very careful not to fall asleep with Tiny out of her cage. 
It is very easy for a person to roll over in their sleep and smother a small bird.
Please be sure she is safely in her cage if you are going to lie down to rest.*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

She's doing it because she loves you and want to help take care of you. It is really dangerous though because you could accidently crush her very easily


----------



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

ah it's nice to know that she loves me and I did not know it was dangerous to be honest. Luckily I was not in a deep sleep. I wake up when she flies to a different spot or if she makes a sound. But most of the time she decides to sleep like me. But I don't want to fall asleep after school, not anymore. I don't think it's a good idea to make it an habit. But I'll make sure that she is in her cage if I decide to take a nap.


----------

